# my first runner



## nightborn (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,
This is my first attempt to post here and show my first engine model.
In first time i want to cry for mercy form my poor and ugly english :'(
Bye the way....... 
 To the my project:
 - One cylinder steam engine ,bore -17 mm. , stroke -30 mm.,
standart slide valve .
 The paln I find in Internet,but i change,and from original plan remain only bore and stroke .
 I will show you some pictures ,and first video .
Pics is host on BG surver and if you have problem whit tham ,i will uplpad them on other site .
If that is on Yours interest.
I wish to you all Mary Christmas and many ,many success *beer* *beer*



















































now i am uploadding first run in YouTube
I hope that is working.


----------



## Artie (Dec 30, 2009)

Firstly welcome nightborn, sadly no pics available to view yet (at least from my end). Looking forward to seeing your beasty. Your English is in no way poor nor ugly.

Cheers Artie


----------



## nightborn (Jan 1, 2010)

In first time -Happy ,healthy and ve very creative New 2010 Year !!!! *beer*
 I`m sorry ,that my pics not shown here  I think ,that is ,cause i host them on BG site.
Now i upload it on "photobucket" ant think ,it is work.


----------



## nightborn (Jan 1, 2010)

Again failure whit posting pics 
Here is my album. Sorry 

http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad38/nightborn/?newest=1


			
				Artie  said:
			
		

> Firstly welcome nightborn, sadly no pics available to view yet (at least from my end). Looking forward to seeing your beasty. Your English is in no way poor nor ugly.
> 
> Cheers Artie


 Thank you for your your your good words for me ! Tkank you man !!!!!!


----------



## nightborn (Jan 1, 2010)

This is video of my engine .
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOWVcOL_-No[/ame]


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 1, 2010)

That's sweet Nightborn, 
An excellent bit of work, and a slide valve at that. :bow:

On posting pictures, just copy the image link into your post where you want it. don't worry about the buttons above the section where you type your post into the forum. Like the url button you used to link your album.

the link test looks like this [*URL=http://s587.photobucket.com/albums/ss313/Majorstrain/Stuff/?action=view&current=Untitled-1.jpg][*IMG]http://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss313/Majorstrain/Stuff/th_Untitled-1.jpg[/IMG*][/URL*] with out the * in the URL and IMG parts (I used them to fool the forum into not linking to the picture)





If you want it to be full size in your post the use this link






the link test looks like this [*IMG]http://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss313/Majorstrain/Stuff/Untitled-2.jpg[/IMG*] with out the * in the IMG 

You can check for success by using the preview button below where you type. If an image is linked correctly it should show up.

I use the latter. Also you can modify your previous post and fix the links by using the modify button on that particular post in the top right corner.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## steamer (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome...Nice Engine!

Dave


----------



## Artie (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice engine. Happy new year all..... 

Artie


----------



## nightborn (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you all ,for nice posts ! 
Now i have to make boiler and base for my engine. 
I will post working progress of that 
I am verry happy to meet you !Thank you for all *discussion*


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum nightborn.
Great job! Looking forward to many more posts.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 1, 2010)

nightborn,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## nightborn (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi boys  
I will try to post the last of my work.
The quality is not so goog,but i take this video whit my N82 phone 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFoVpHetocA[/ame]


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice Job!!! It feels good to have a runner doesn't it.


----------



## nightborn (Jan 2, 2010)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Nice Job!!! It feels good to have a runner doesn't it.


 Thank you !


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice runner nightborn. Thm:

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 2, 2010)

I like your engine, Nightborn. Thanks for the videos.

Don't worry about your English one little bit! Heck, it has punctuation, and everything.
It's just fine.

Dean


----------

